# Delta amusing herself



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we often find Delta playing with toys by herself which the other have never really done. she just lies on her back and plays about with a ball

http://youtu.be/hDpfWxNYETI


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahhh that was a nice bit of Tuesday night viewing xxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Too cute! I love when I catch lady doing that! so fun! I love when she tosses her toys and runs after them too!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah thats lovely. Millie likes those sort of soft laytex balls too.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

MillieDog said:


> Ah thats lovely. Millie likes those sort of soft laytex balls too.


its the only ones Delta and Echo cant chew holes in. they love them since i descoverd them i realy have Echo on lead as she is an angel and just walk by my side. 

they can chew them for hours and never put a hole in them. some times it looks like they are chewing gum lol 

lol and on a walk Echo looks like she has an Orange wedge in her mouth.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats so cute,what type are they?One of the dogs i look after destroys all squaky balls so maby it would suit him xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we get them out of super drug, think i only saw them once in a [email protected] somewhere, but never seen them again. but we get our for superdrug for about £1


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ahhhh - she's playing so gently. Looks like a good value toy for £1. They have them on Amazon though a bit more than you paid http://www.amazon.co.uk/Good-Boy-Squeaky-Latex-Puppy/dp/B003EM0Z88


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

She is so cute


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is adorable, I love watching them play. Izzy's favourite game is to toss a biscuit into tha air and chase it around the room, often purposefully knocking it under furniture and then crying for us to retrieve it.


----------



## Maysong (Sep 3, 2011)

caradunne said:


> She is adorable, I love watching them play. Izzy's favourite game is to toss a biscuit into tha air and chase it around the room, often purposefully knocking it under furniture and then crying for us to retrieve it.


This is my Izzy's favorite game as well...though she has a penchant for bottle caps. It is hilarious...if there's a bottle cap to be found, she will ignore anything else (food, shoes, other toys) in order to get it.


----------

